# Canon 7D & lenses



## dancingfrog (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi, I have decided to upgrade my camera from my Konica minolta and would love to get a Canon 7D. I know this question has been asked as zillion times but I'm new to the Canon world and this forum. I was wondering what my best options were for a walk around lens. I plan on taking photos for traveling and for just everyday family fun, I would also like to someday get into wedding photography as well. Any other lenses would you recommend as a kit. I would like to not spend a fortune but would like a good quality lens. I was thinking about the 24-105 but was afraid some people said it might not be wide enough. Thanks


----------



## Berter (Sep 22, 2012)

I have used the 24-105 on a crop body and loved it. killer lens


----------

